
First Hollywood feature shot in high frame rate receives mixed reviews - mark-r
http://newatlas.com/120fps-film-ang-lee-hypercinema/45986/?li_source=LI&li_medium=default-widget
======
mark-r
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12347689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12347689)

